# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp Tin học >  Cách lắp đặt bộ giải nhiệt bằng nước

## vanthi1991

*mặc dù chiếm một chi phí khá thấp trong toàn bộ giá trị của một chiếc máy tính nhưng bộ giải nhiệt cho máy tính, đặc biệt là cho cpu, có một ý nghĩa rất quan trọng. nếu bộ giải nhiệt không hoạt động, ngay lập tức hệ thống sẽ bị ngắt ngang hoặc thậm chí hỏng cả cpu* 
bộ giải nhiệt chúng ta thường sử dụng là quạt hút-thổi, ưu điểm của nó là dễ lắp đặt và chi phí thấp, nhưng có một số nhược điểm là nó hút bụi vào máy và gây nhiều tiếng ồn khi hoạt động. một loại thiết bị giải nhiệt khác là thiết bị giải nhiệt bằng nước, với thiết bị giải nhiệt này chúng ta cần chú ý nhất là cách lắp đặt, sau đây xin mời các bạn xem hướng dẫn cách lắp đặt.
​ đầu tiên các bạn hãy nhắm chừng những khoảng trống trong thùng máy tính và khoan một vài lỗ nếu cần để lắp các thiết bị vào. hệ thống làm mát bằng nước gồm có các thành phần chính như sau:

một máy bơmbộ xử lý nước nóngnhững đầu giải nhiệt gắn vào các thiết bị cần làm mát trên máy tínhbình chứa nước mátquạt làm mátthiết bị đo mực nướcống nhựa dẫn nướcdung dịch nước làm mát (nước + khí)​ ​ xác định một số thiết bị trong máy tính cần làm mát như cpu, card đồ họa, chipset trên mainboard, ổ đĩa cứng, v.v. để gắn các đầu giải nhiệt trực tiếp vào.
thay quạt giải nhiệt trên card đồ họa bằng thiết bị làm mát bằng nước:

gỡ quạt giải nhiệt radán một lớp keo dẫn nhiệt lên bề mặt chip đồ họa, và gắn đầu giải nhiệt trực tiếp vào.tương tự, thay bộ giải nhiệt cho chipset trên bo mạch chủ, cho ổ cứng. ổ cứng là thành phần tỏa nhiệt khá lớn khi nó hoạt động, bởi vì bên trong ổ cứng, các đĩa từ sẽ quay liên tục với tốc độ rất cao kể từ lúc mở máy. sau cùng là gắn giải nhiệt cho cpu, hãy gắn cpu vào bo mạch chủ trước, dán lên bề mặt cpu một lớp keo dẫn nhiệt, sau đó lắp đầu giải nhiệt trực tiếp vào, nhớ vặn các chốt cho kỹ để bộ giải nhiệt tiếp xúc an toàn với cpu.
bây giờ, các bạn hãy lắp ráp các thiết bị phần cứng còn lại vào bo mạch chủ và lắp bo mạch chủ vào thùng máy, lắp các card pci, ổ đĩa, bộ nguồn vào. thực hiện cắm các cáp nguồn.
tiếp theo, hãy lắp bộ xử lý nước nóng vào, nhớ là phải lắp quạt làm mát trước. gắn bình chứa nước làm mát vào đầu máy bơm, nếu cần hãy khoan một vài lỗ để dễ đặt dây cấp nguồn cho máy bơm.
đến đây chúng ta hãy gắn các ống dẫn nước vào : hãy đảm bảo đường đi của nước là từ máy bơm, đi qua những đầu giải nhiệt trực tiếp đã gắn trên các thiết bị máy tính, sau đó đến bộ xử lý nước nóng đặt phía trên. nước nóng sau khi được làm mát trở lại sẽ trở về bình chứa đặt tại máy bơm. nhớ cẩn thận xiết chặt các mối nối của ống dẫn.
sau cùng các bạn hãy đổ dung dịch làm mát vào bình chứa và khởi động máy bơm. các bạn hãy cho nó hoạt động vài giờ, sau đó có thể chỉnh sửa cho thông thoáng thùng máy.
​đây là một hệ thống làm mát khá cầu kỳ nhưng nó khắc phục được một số khuyết điểm của bộ làm mát bằng quạt. nếu các bạn không ngại việc ứng dụng những kỹ thuật thuật mới thì có thể đầu tư cho mình một hệ thống làm mát bằng nuớc như vậy.

----------


## nguyenuyen

theo mình được biết thì không phải hệ thống giải nhiệt bằng chất lỏng lúc nào cũng tốt đâu... nhất là làm mát cpu, một số main bây giờ có hệ thống giải nhiệt "silent pipe" thì khu vực gần cpu sẽ có nhiệt độ cao hơn do nhiệt độ truyền được truyền về từ các chíp cầu bắc và nam thông qua hệ thống này cho nên nếu chúng ta sử dụng quạt để làm mát cpu thì dòng không khí từ quạt cũng sẽ giải nhiệt cho các lá đồng trong hệ thống "silent pipe", như thế nhiệt độ của toàn hệ thống sẽ giảm đáng kể, trong khi đó hệ thống làm mát bằng chất lỏng cho cpu lại không làm được.
đó là ý kiến của mình, có gì sai sót mong các bạn góp ý thêm..

----------


## phimvznet

mỗi người có một cách để làm, mọi người cứ áp dụng thử coi sao
kết hợp hệ thống kiểm tra nhiệt toàn hệ thống mới so sánh đc, đã có ai là thí nghiệm để so sánh chưa vậy. 
nói chung cách làm mát bằng chất lỏng cũng rất hay. cám ơn nhé. hiểu thêm chút. hi hi

----------


## mewxu

đúng là nó tản nhiệt đơn cho mỗi cpu thôi số lượng thiết bị được tản nhiệt không cao bằng quạt thổi nhưng công suất làm mát cpu lại cao hơn quạt thổi nó lại cồng kềnh hơn rất nhiều nguy hiểm rình rập (nước đổi ra thì nguy).

----------


## minhdo1213

nó cồng kềnh hơn nhiều và như 1 bạn đã nói nó làm mát mỗi cho cpu thôi (1 công 1 việc) quạt thì gió đẩy ra ngoài còn khá mát tản nhiệt luôn cho các thiết bị khác (1 công vài việc). nó mà đổi nước ra thì nguy (thay min mới thôi). tốt nhất thì cứ dùng cái quạt cho êm.

----------


## tvintec

minh` thay' tot' nhat' nen su dung bo tan nheit bang ong tan nhiet. cac' ong' tan' nhiet vua` thoat nhiet tot vua em, ko lam on

----------


## tungldhdonga1

các bạn mỗi người một ý kiến cũng rất hay nhưng mình có ý kiến như thế này :
làm mát bằng quạt thì vẫn dùng như bình thường cũng tốt thôi .nhưng nhược điểm nó là gây tiếng ồn .không làm nguội được trực tiếp lên cpu nên nhiệt phát sinh vẫn có 
bình thường thì không sao nhưng khoa học càng ngày càng phát triển .nếu làm mát được tận gỗ nguồn phát sinh nhiệt thì sẽ mở ra cho chúng ta triển vọng sử lý dữ liệu còn nhanh hơn gấp nhiều lần 

chính vì thế người ta dùng làm mát bằng nước .làm mát bằng nước sẽ làm nguội nhanh hơn nhiều so với quạt .nếu các bạn đã từng làm trong ngành hàn điện hoặc khuân xs nhựa thì các bạn có thể thấy làm mát bằng nước và khí lạnh bao giờ cũng tốt hơn nhiều so với bằng quạt 
tất nhiên là việc dò rỉ nước ra ngoài thì các bạn yên tâm khi đã thiết kế thì sẽ tính hết điều này .làm mát bằng nước nó ưu điểm là không gây tiếng ồn .vì nó có hai loại một là đặt cục tản nhiệt bên trong cây .và có loại đặt bên ngoài giống như một chiếc tủ lạnh nhỏ .có thể xem được nhiệt độ và điều chỉnh nhiệt độ theo ý muốn 

nhưng một nhược điểm là nếu làm lạnh đột ngột lên cpu sẽ có nguy cơ gây đoản mạch . làm hỏng hệ thống 

như mình cũng đã dùng một lần thì thấy cũng hay .đúng là main cpu chạy nhanh hơn thật .nhưng phiền khi sửa chữa máy và vệ sinh dây rợ lằng nhằng .thay thể vỏ máy của vỏ case nhỏ khó hơn quạt thông thường

nếu có điều kiện thì các bạn lên mua một loại vỏ máy đặc biệt của nhật .tuy hơi đắt nhưng hệ thống quạt rất công phu .bố trí hút gió xoay vòng , nhiều quạt thổi tứ phía làm cả main mát chứ chưa nói đến cpu .case có cả rãnh trượt để lôi main ra sau mà ko cần tháo lắp ốc ác gì cả 
tuy nhiên giá của nó là 450 usd một cái vỏ

----------


## kingkonghn

*nghe cũng được*

nhưng theo mình nghĩ làm thé liệu có an toàn cho máy của mình không, nếu có sơ xuất gì thì có phải là may tính của mình bị hư hết không, ý mình nói là khi lắp đặt nếu có ra h2o thi sao.
nói chung là không được hoàn hảo cho lắm.[img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]

----------


## anhhailua

chao moi nguoi! em ten la long, em dang hoc cong nghe thong tin o truong , trong do co mon an toan thong tin, thay em chi giao de tai ve cho lam ma ho huong dan cu the.bat em phai cài đặt *chữ ký mù,chữ ký chaum-van antwerpen* bang c++ va pascal.hichic.moi nguoi giup em voi.hay cho em xin it ai lieu de tim hieu ve no cai di nha moi nguoi.ho thui la em chet mat.thay bat 15 ngay la fai hoan thanh rui.em cam on nhieu

----------


## bigsale001

theo mình được biết có nhiều cách làm mát cpu và làm mát mainboard nhưng cách mà mình hay gặp và hay dùng nhất đó là sử dụng keo tản nhiệt. cái loại keo này mình chat giữa quạt tản nhiệt của chip. nhanh chóng gọn nhẹ và dễ dàng

----------


## AnhKhoa

*trả lời: cách lắp đặt bộ giải nhiệt bằng nước*

còn tớ thì rất đơn giản.cái quạt hút của nó có sẵn cứ cho nó chạy,làm thêm 1 quạt nữa cho tăng thêm phần mát mẻ,rất tốt

----------


## trananh607

*trả lời: cách lắp đặt bộ giải nhiệt bằng nước*

tks bác e đang cố làm 1 cái nhé

----------

